
Elon Musk Is Over-Rated - maxmarmer
https://medium.com/@maxmarmer/elon-musk-is-overrated-709e0feb789
======
throwahey
Way to downplay the significant success of one of the most prominent magnates
in modern history.

This blogpost certainly doesn't make you come off as a tremendous moron.

~~~
maxmarmer
Looks like you didn't read the first sentence.

"Elon Musk is an amazing entrepreneur but as a World Savior he is probably the
World’s most OverRated."

~~~
throwahey
No I read the whole thing. He has done far more than many in his position, and
you are downplaying that. This type of self-gratifying, armchair criticism is
precisely the thing that nobody cares to hear.

~~~
mysticmax
I agree he's done a lot. As an entrepreneur I think he's amazing.

As a world savior his projects aren't up to par due to unsound philosophical
axioms. That's what I'm criticizing.

And I think his rampant idolization right now is unhealthy

~~~
throwahey
Did you just reply with a second account?

I hope you weren't up-voting your own post with that...

------
noamkos
Great article! I got a lot of useful insights from this. Thanks for sharing!

